# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Mo Bay Beach Area

## tranquilitygurl

I have frequented Negril and I am truly thinking about a Mo Bay weekend getaway.  Where is a great hotel accomodation with beach area?  From what I have seen, Mo Bay has limited beach area!  Okay so I'm truly bias from always staying in Negril.  Please let me here from the true beach dwellers although all input is welcome.

Keep smiling!

----------


## Seveen

i suggest this place -- recently renovated --- across from Doctor's Cave beach --- short walk to Cornwall Beach or Walter Fletcher (Aquasol)  --- driectly on the "Hip Strip"

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Rev...h_Jamaica.html

also - The Wexford, Doctor's Cave Beach Hotel (a little worn down)

Food - Margarites (upscale seafood), The Brewery, Margaritaville, The Native and The Pelican

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Hi Seveen,

I've read many of your post on the Negril board and I thank you for this information.  I have a business trip scheduled from October 2-4 and was saying to self why not take a detour and spend the weekend in Jamaica.  I'm still vacillating but I want to be prepared when I make that spontaneous decision.  This is the wonderful reason for travelling alone you only battle with SELF!!!!

Keep smiling,
Tranquilitygurl

Keep smiling,
Tranquilitygurl

----------

